# Lone bee



## John Nolan (May 13, 2014)

I opened my hive today and found only a queen bee and four dazed workers. I had cleaned out after a nasty winter and found lots of honey, a bit of pollen and signs of fresh nectar coming in. About a week ago it looked like they were swarming even though there was lots of room not many bees, no brood and lots of goodies. Now there is only a lonely queen flying about but not going far, no one to feed her and not a single egg laid. What is going on? Any insight? Is this CCD? Thanks for any input, I'm new to the forum and going at it alone out here in Atlantic Canada.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Is there debris on the bottom board, comb chewed up? Its possible that the hive absconded and what you were seeing is robbing.
The queen you are seeing is probably a drone, the queen would likely starve within a couple of days if there's no workers to feed her.
You mentioned a spring cleanup and just a recent inspection? Its possible the the hive swarmed and then if they had afterswarms it'll rip the guts out of a hive, and if the last queen didn't take, that'll be the end.


----------

